# Video Cameras on Deer Collars



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

this is pretty cool stuff. What will be real cool is when they are used at length on the predators.

http://www.americanhunter.org/blogs...tent=DeerCougar-image&utm_campaign=DeerCougar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes, Mother Nature is a Bi*&%!!

.

.


----------

